# Gina-Lisa Lohfink zieht ins Big Brother-Haus !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*:WOW::WOW: Gina-Lisa Lohfink zieht ins Big Brother-Haus :WOW::WOW:​*

*Sie übt für "Die Alm"*

Am 20. August geht es los: Dann zieht Gina-Lisa Lohfink (24) zusammen mit Carsten Spengemann (38) und Manni Ludolf (49) auf die Alm. Anscheinend ist sie der Meinung, dass sie zuvor schon austesten sollte, wie es ist, mit fremden Menschen für ein Reality-Format zusammenzuleben. Deshalb zieht die Ex-Germany's next Topmodel-Kandidatin nun ins Big Brother-Haus.

Wie Bild erfuhr, wird sich die sexy Blondine am Montag in den BB-Container begeben: „Ja, das stimmt! Ich will wissen, wie es ist, mit so vielen Menschen in einem Raum zu wohnen.“ Wie lange Gina-Lisa die Mitbewohner des Hauses mit ihrer Anwesenheit beehrt, ist nicht bekannt. Es wird sicher spannend, zu beobachten, wie die Bewohner auf den Einzug der aufgedrehten Gina-Lisa reagieren werden. Wer weiß, vielleicht vergessen dann sogar Jordan (18), David (25) und Cosimo (29) mal für eine Weile ihre Streitigkeiten!


Gruss vom Gollum


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2011)

Jaja so ist das wenn man sonst nichts bekommt geht man ins BB Haus auf die Alm oder lässt sich rausholen


----------



## renee123 (18 Aug. 2011)

hallöchen^^


----------

